# Argus III  The Artificial Retina is Near



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://singularityhub.com/2010/02/25/argus-iii-the-artificial-retina-is-near/



> Restoring vision to the blind is one of the epic promises of technology, sort of like flying cars, ray guns, and a lovable robot side kick. Yet artificial sight isnt a far off dream, its getting much closer to reality with the Argus project.
> 
> Funded by the US Department of Energy and lead by Lawrence Livermore National Labs, Argus seeks to create an epiretinal prosthesis, a device that will take the image from a camera and send it to your brain via your optic nerve. The first two phases of Argus (which we call Argus I and Argus II) have had extraordinary success with implants in more than 30 patients. Now, LLNL is getting ready to launch Argus III  the third phase that will expand the number of patients, the quality of vision provided, and ease in which the device is implanted. The Argus project has already restored sight to a few blind people, but given enough time, it could change the lives of millions.


.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

So where's the sign up for he cyborg vision?

Very interesting read, thanks!


----------

